# Quad 4



## crazijoe

I just purchased a 89 Grand Am for $50 not running. What a learning experience. 
Wouldn't fire up. Replaced the fuel pump
Got it running. Blown head gasket. (typical with Quad 4s)
Pulled the head. Cracked head. (more of the typicals of Quad 4s)
Replaced the head with a brand new one (brand new casting for $265=excellent deal). 

My thoughts on this motor. 
Engineers did not anticipate this engine to be installed in a front wheel drive car. 
1.You have to be a contortionist to replace the oil filter. 
2.The timing cover housing cannot be removed unless you pull the engine.
3.The best one of all: To replace the water pump, you must remove the exhaust manifold. 

Good motor, bad application.
My total investment in this car $550.00 and my time.


----------



## JamesO

Watch out for the coil packs in that engine. They can also give you some heartache.

When the motors are running, they run. I drove one of them new over 300 miles in 3 hours in my younger days. 1 HP per Cubic Inch was pretty good!

JamesO


----------



## Mullet Man

I had a Grand-Am with a Quad 4 in it.

What a POS! I junked it!


----------



## crazijoe

If GM could have remedied all the problems earlier, the Quad 4 would have probably never got the bad reputation it has. Kinda amazing motor. The W41 version produced 190 naturally aspirated horse power. These motors used to stomp all over the competition on the SCCA and IMSA circut. 
GM should have done more testing before this motor went into a production vehicle.


----------



## Rashiki

My G/f has a 95 grand am with the Quad 4, and that thing is a horse!!

189k on it and running amazingly well. Just standard maint and it's a tenny bit noisy, but nothing unusual for a high mileage motor. 

I didn't have a problem changing the oil, either...? :4-dontkno


----------

